# Over 5000 Clones Off 1 Mother



## P. BLAZUH (Jul 2, 2008)

:holysheep: Has anyone scene this new way of cloning(Well..Its not new just new to me..But as I was saying) IT alows you to get over 5000 clones off 1 mother. check out (www)Plant(tc.com) tissue culture this **** is amazing


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 2, 2008)

$253.. i'll stay with my $4 cloning powder. i know it works. its cool it it works... what are they doing just using tissue to create roots instead of branches?


----------



## lyfr (Jul 2, 2008)

Sup P.  man i'll be lucky if those six clones make it...i dont think i got a chance at tissue culture...what about all the dye's and perfumes in the tissue, that cant be good for plants:huh: :spit: :hitchair: :doh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

You can get 5000 clones off 1 Mother..just take a while..who would need to grow that many that fast?..Im wth slowmo77 even my $17 cloneX gell is good enough 4ME...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 2, 2008)

Can't complain with the trusted ways of the past either folks...


----------



## gagjababy (Jul 2, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> Sup P.  man i'll be lucky if those six clones make it...i dont think i got a chance at tissue culture...what about all the dye's and perfumes in the tissue, that cant be good for plants:huh: :spit: :hitchair: :doh:



He's talking about taking tissue off of the plant and rooting it in agar, in a test tube not cloning it in a kleenex!!


----------



## lyfr (Jul 2, 2008)

gagjababy said:
			
		

> He's talking about taking tissue off of the plant and rooting it in agar, in a test tube not cloning it in a kleenex!!


sorry, its my sense of humor...you must be the guy with the chair ; )>


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Jul 4, 2008)

The i phone aint 4 everyone!

I think that taking 1 small cutting from a plant and getting 10 clones is better than cutting down 1 whole plant. it saves money and time in the long run. u dont have to do 5000 at one time just know with one kit u can. u can even take a cutting from a plant that is ready to harvest, that mean you could keep your favorite plant around 4 ever 

Cant u see it people with this kit u wont need a mother plant ever just take tissue from your budding plants. 

even with this info some still wont get it

Get rid of them pagers, I know they still work, so does my A track playa and beta max:rofl:


----------



## GiTaLyFe (Jul 4, 2008)

nice find... hey i wonder what the flower could do in this stuff .... think about 
growing a barrel like bud with roots : ) doubt i would work but hey could be
cool...


----------



## BagSeed (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm sure if this really works there are a lot cheaper ways of doing this....


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 9, 2008)

sounds good but when you need to keep a constant cycle going it wouldnt work. this is for someone who has alot of time on their hands....intresting though


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 9, 2008)

Tissue Cultures are good for strain hoarding many different varieties without needing a huge space. 

Besides it takes FOREVER for T/C "Clones" to mature enough to form plants for suitable grow room environment.


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Jul 14, 2008)

b4 I bought the kit I had 1 strain I  used it took a 6x6 area a air cooled 600 watt mh 8 mothers jugs of nutrient and put in at least 30 hrs a week to keep them bug / mold free and change their warter.

Now I use a 1x1 area 1 non air cooled t5 around 20 watts 1 jar with 30 sour diesel shoots 2 liters of nutrients no bugs no mold no warter to change. aprox 4 to 8 hrs a week. I will be adding 3 more mothers to my 1x1 this week. how ya luv dat. 4 mother plants in a 1x1 under 1 t5 now im going to turn my 6x6 veg to a 6x6  flower room


----------



## old blue (Jul 16, 2008)

P. BLAZUH said:
			
		

> b4 I bought the kit I had 1 strain I  used it took a 6x6 area a air cooled 600 watt mh 8 mothers jugs of nutrient and put in at least 30 hrs a week to keep them bug / mold free and change their warter.
> 
> Now I use a 1x1 area 1 non air cooled t5 around 20 watts 1 jar with 30 sour diesel shoots 2 liters of nutrients no bugs no mold no warter to change. aprox 4 to 8 hrs a week. I will be adding 3 more mothers to my 1x1 this week. how ya luv dat. 4 mother plants in a 1x1 under 1 t5 now im going to turn my 6x6 veg to a 6x6  flower room



Would u be able to post some pics of this 1x1 setup? i'm confused how u can veg them in this setup.


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Jul 26, 2008)

old blue said:
			
		

> Would u be able to post some pics of this 1x1 setup? i'm confused how u can veg them in this setup.


 
yea, I got some pics I can post. The first pic is of 30 jars in their storage tray the second pic is of the plant tissue in the jar and the last pic is all 60 TC in their grow space. these TC were taken 7/24/08 in 7 days they will start to show new growth. The only bad thing is I have to wait 12 weeks for the cultures to multiply but after that I should have 10 + miniture MJ plants per jar every 3 weeks.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm gonna watch this one....seems to me there could be a ton of failures in it. Remember reading peeps tryin this but MJ not being to friendly with it.
But good luck hope it works out.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 26, 2008)

P. BLAZUH said:
			
		

> b4 I bought the kit I had 1 strain I used it took a 6x6 area a air cooled 600 watt mh 8 mothers jugs of nutrient and put in at least 30 hrs a week to keep them bug / mold free and change their warter.
> 
> Now I use a 1x1 area 1 non air cooled t5 around 20 watts 1 jar with 30 sour diesel shoots 2 liters of nutrients no bugs no mold no warter to change. aprox 4 to 8 hrs a week. I will be adding 3 more mothers to my 1x1 this week. how ya luv dat. 4 mother plants in a 1x1 under 1 t5 now im going to turn my 6x6 veg to a 6x6 flower room


 
Perhaps if you need THAT many clones,
but I keep 2 mothers in a 2x2 closet with a 90 watt T5 fixture barely any nutes or water and maximum 15 min a week in time spent and they have been alive over a year.

I can get 5 times more clones then I have space to grow so it works for me.


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Jul 26, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Perhaps if you need THAT many clones,
> but I keep 2 mothers in a 2x2 closet with a 90 watt T5 fixture barely any nutes or water and maximum 15 min a week in time spent and they have been alive over a year.
> 
> I can get 5 times more clones then I have space to grow so it works for me.


 
I like 2 have different kinds of smoke and keeping many diff strains takes a lot of space time and money. All my mothers are kept under 1 t5 they have all the warter & nutes in the jars all I have to do is wait. whitch allows me to gives more time to my budding plants and With all the people I know that grow and need clones this is the best way. I posted this for the people who are doing big grows if u r growin 4 plants then obviously this aint 4 you. I know some people may think this is waytoomany but im just getting started I only have 4 diff strains in those 60 jars I need more of a selection. I think 96 more strains will do. If Im going to risk my freedom I might as well make the front page


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 26, 2008)

whooaa I didnt see anyone cloned that much 5,000 or over on one mother?
lord!!,  let us know how it goes? cuz how much thc is in mother?  if ya cloned too much maybe less thc in each clones by cutting lot in one time..  maybe you can do better by cut 2 or 3 each ? in little times? let us know how it goes


----------



## Tater (Jul 27, 2008)

How does cutting clones increase or reduce thc content in the final product?  What are you talking about?

I started doing some research on this and it looks like it could be a very interesting hobby even outside of its applications for MJ growth.  I think I may get me one of them kits and give it a go as well stealing "samples" from other peoples plants .


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Jul 28, 2008)

My TC have been in their jars for 4 days now and only 15 of the 40 nodes I put into the jars are clean and not contaminated.witch isnt bad because all I need is 1 all the rest are just a bonus.I posted some pics of two TC the first pic is of a contaminated TC and the other is of a non contaminated 1. Well this is all I have for now I will post more pics of them as they begin to progress


----------



## King Bud (Jul 29, 2008)

Awesome.
Maybe this could be a new way of selling strains?
Instead of buying white widow seeds, maybe we could have that one white widow phenotype which outdid all the others.

Very cool.


----------



## Tater (Jul 30, 2008)

Man is this ever neat.  Keep us posted and work on that focus   Thanks for the update.


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Aug 5, 2008)

Got some new pics. It has been 11 days since I put these nodes into their jars check out the growth


----------



## sportcardiva (Aug 5, 2008)

wow that is so cool and there looking so good


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Aug 13, 2008)

It has now been 3 weeks since I started my Tissue Cultures I have been empressed with this so far, But I dont think I will give up cloning the way ive been cloning although I do see this as a good way to keep all my favorite strains around and start them when ever i like.:hubba:  Here is a pic of TC that i have pictured above on the left. IT has grown a lot in the last 9 days thursday will be her 3rd week in the jar only 9 more weeks till I take my cuttings off her  I know 9 weks is a long time but be patient with me check back from time to time I will be updating every 7 to 10 days


----------



## need buds (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi  I've got a question is there a safe way to get quality seeds in the U.S? I just started growing and i want to get into indicas but i can't get my hands on any seeds.


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi to all Mp peps It has 6wks and 3days since I started my TC mothers, man these things are crazy looking, they have multiple sets of leaves growin off of the stem but their are no roots comin off the stem. and the stem has grown about 5 cm in width. :holysheep: I have some pics of how the look 2day


----------



## andy52 (Sep 1, 2008)

you sure have some patience.heck i get nervous waiting on a clone to take root.can't imagine doing all that.beyond my limits of patience.good luck,sure looks cool


----------



## King Bud (Sep 1, 2008)

I think what you're referring to as a stem may actually be a bulk of roots.

I would bet some $ that if you planted those teeny little things, they'd start growing.

So have only 3 of the 30 made it, or are you not taking pictures of the others?


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this. I am very interested.


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Sep 4, 2008)

King Bud said:
			
		

> I think what you're referring to as a stem may actually be a bulk of roots.
> 
> I would bet some $ that if you planted those teeny little things, they'd start growing.
> 
> So have only 3 of the 30 made it, or are you not taking pictures of the others?


 yea only 3 of the 30 I did made it


----------



## Hick (Sep 5, 2008)

..'interesting'.. yes!... efficient... ?


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 6, 2008)

OK. I did a little homework on this. I Actually, I went to a grow shop I know that has been around for 20years, and low and behold, he had this set up and running!

After an hour long technical explanation from Dude, here is what I took from it. Believe me when I say, Dude knows his stuff.

Yes, you can take a branch from a fully budded plant and save that exact phenotype usuing this method. This means, if you have 20 Sour Diesel plants, and one is rockin' better then most, you can save that EXACT phenotype for later propagation.

How this was explained was, you basically take a branch, cut it down and put the "node" pieces into the little gel packs. (there is a few steps to do to sterilize it before you do this), 
Now, this in turn will develop more "nodes", which you can then seperate and place into more "gel packs" giving you even more "starts". These will all be the EXACT same as the original.
These little pieces will start to "grow"

Let me explain the "starts". This was a little tricky to understand (really tricky after 2 grams of Sour D), but you take a piece that has started to show new growth in the gel pack, take that out and basically plant that in a medium of your choice. To me, this was more like a seed planting then a clone planting. But, the results are the same. The start will take off once fed enough light and BINGO, you have a clone.

You can also just store your "nodes" in this gell and keep it in a state of suspended animation until you are ready to rock. Years I am told.

The pieces you keep in the gel is technically not a MJ plant, thus it is legal to possess. At least that is what I was told. BIG BONUS!!!

Yes, this will take a longer time to get rollin' then current cloning methods, but from what I can see and the folks I have talked to,this is where cloning and propagation is heading. The fact that you can save strain for SO long and pick specific phenotypes is what makes this so attractive.

I can answer a few questions I think, if you all have any, but I have to go trim today. I HATE trimming. 

I will be getting this system shortly and start working with it.


----------



## massproducer (Sep 6, 2008)

you can accomplish saving the phenotype a lot easier by simply cloning the plant that is in full flowering and putting it back into 24/0 light.  It will only take around 2 weeks to be fully revegged and will be a massive bush because all of the bud sites will grow out branches.  That seems a lot easier then going through this and taking some much time.

I have to disagree that this will be the future of propagation, as tissue culture has been around for a long time, i first read about it back on overgrow, about 5-6 years ago.


----------



## King Bud (Sep 6, 2008)

This stuff seems easier to ship.. though I guess it'd still have to survive the temperature differences. :confused2:


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 7, 2008)

Ahh the OG daze.

I hear ya Mass, but I can tell you the hype is starting in Cali over this, and I guarentee that it will start flowin' east.

I agree that it seems to be a PITA, but the idea of saving MANY phenotyps of MANY strains this way is what is going to drive this. A person can have 25 different strains ready to rock without having 25 moms or cuts. Thats what this is all about. And the fact that LEO can't charge you with anything makes it that much sweeter.

This method will mainly be used by bigger growers also, not the closet grower, imho. Closet growers don't need 300 clones ata time where ALOT of growers in and around me do. Folks here are ALLWAYS looking for clonestock. Allways. 
I understand that most of the folks here are from smaller areas that do not have the liberal laws we have here in Cali. And to them, the mindset is stealth and self sufficency. It is almost the opposit here. 90% of the folks look to friends,friends of friends and the Clubs to get there girls. I can seriously tell you that there is NOONE I know that starts thier grows with seed. There is no need. This new propagation technique is going to explode the clone market here. And believe me, I see more money made on clones then finished here, well, almost...lol.

And don't start freakin' out about making profit from MMJ. It has become a HUGE industry here. I just read in the paper yesterday that the clubs in Lake County have surpassed all other businesses in the amount of sales tax generated. That is a GREAT sign. No local official is going to want to kill the golden goose.


Besides, not many do it yourselfers are willing to spend $250 on a cloning kit noone really knows about yet.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Sep 27, 2008)

IVE BEEN LOOOKING FOR THIS FOREVER!!!!!!!!! OHHH MAN!!! THIS IS GREAT!!!!! hahahahaha

I saw that set up in a magazine and i was really intrigued by it! I REALLY wanted to buy it, But i dont have $250 to run out and spend either.... LET ME KNOW HOW IT GOES!!!!!

Also! if anyone else is interested, i did a little research a few weeks back and found a different set up for like $100. The exact same thing, only cheaper! I still dont have the money tho, DARN!!!!

Anyhow! heres the web site....

http://www.kitchenculturekit.com/index.htm

Now i dont know if this kit will make 5000 but they have a kit for $150 that says "the 5 year special". now i have no idea what that neccessarily means, but $150 sounds better then $250!

but they do have a kit called the EVERYTHING kit for 250. id just stick with the 99. I think im just mumbeling now.... ANYWAYS! good luck dude! Your success decides on my future of cloning! hahahaha


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello MP members and guest Im back 2 update my tissue culture thread. Ok my tc's r now going on their 11th week and still look the same as they did @ 6 weeks and I did'nt know why till I talked to the guy i bought he kit from. he told me I should have seperated the nodes at 6 weeks and put them into a new gel mix because the have used up all the nutes and r now at a stand still and wiil be untill I transplant them into a new gel mix. Then they  will start to grow branches with leaves instead of just leaves. so now I need to cut up my nodes and place them into new jars. so I will be back in a few days to post up the new pics. 

Oh yea when yall get time google oaksterdam university


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 7, 2008)

maybe ya can help us with DIY TC?.... it will be very intez to grow THC tomatoes in TC  maybe we can be creative and grow thc in fruits and vegetables and not get arrest...   this is way far out awesome!!


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 8, 2008)

What the heck are most people going to do with 5000 clones anyway.  That's alotta hooch!


----------



## jb247 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmmm...this is so cool...of course this propogation method has been around a long time, but it always seemed a bit out of reach for anyone who didn't have a lab to work in. If it is this simple...hmmm...a guy could travel around the country with his cloning gels and petri dishes and gather any number of strains...and then store them indefinately...hmmm...that sounds like my golden parachute idea...hmmm!!!

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Shakedowncat (Nov 6, 2008)

P. BLAZUH said:
			
		

> yea only 3 of the 30 I did made it


 
looks like a bomb technique, can't wait to give it a try!

sounds like you had a sterilization issue.  if you take a look at any mycelium tek, they'll stress the importance of sterilization and might help you avoid this in the future.  A clean room, clean clothes, and a pressure cooker go a long way........i'd suggest sterilizing all of your tools and materials (minus the tc and hormones) in a pressure cooker beforehand.  hope that helps!

by the way, many thanks for this post!

-S


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 7, 2008)

There are kits available around for under A$100

I think this is a fantastic method of preserving/hoaring strains.


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 7, 2008)

P. BLAZUH said:
			
		

> I like 2 have different kinds of smoke and keeping many diff strains takes a lot of space


i didnt grow these a buddy did but it just shows you that you can keep multiple  mothers in a small space


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 7, 2008)

I am working on my own cannabis Banzai.

Re-veg, Revert, Respawning 1...2..3..boop!


----------



## Shakedowncat (Nov 7, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> i didnt grow these a buddy did but it just shows you that you can keep multiple mothers in a small space


 
Pothead420, tell your friend he is my new god!  Those are amazing!  I'm into actual bonsai and had never considered cannibonsai!

This just made my day!  Completely amazing!


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 8, 2008)

Shakedowncat said:
			
		

> Pothead420, tell your friend he is my new god!  Those are amazing!  I'm into actual bonsai and had never considered cannibonsai!
> 
> This just made my day!  Completely amazing!


he's the first person i ever saw do that but it works out well for him he can keep 8 mothers in the space 1 regular mother takes up


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 8, 2008)

thats freakin crazy...I like it.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Dec 22, 2008)

hey P. BLAZUH i know its been a while since this thread has been up and running but im curious as to how they turned out?

I actually went to an Oakland cannabis club and thhey are now offering classes on how to run this setup with all materials included for i think it was sumthin like $200. Id love to have something like this, maybe in the future!


----------

